

Mass Customization site (resource) - Mz
http://www.madeforone.com/

======
Mz
I was actually just trying to google the <http://www.madebyone.com> site
(currently under discussion here
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2076163>) and tripped across this
(<http://www.madeforone.com>). I thought it might interest a few folks here.
(I interests me, so maybe just personal bias.)

